# Accessory Blades for the Veritas Small Plow



## Bertha

I think I want this plane now.


----------



## grizzman

i cant get your link you do anything, it just site there, i even treid your link on your home page, ill just try lkater i guess, but from what i saw in this one picture, i think you need to go for it al…..its a sure beauty…


----------



## grizzman

there is like 5 brass knobs on that thing, i dont know if i could handle that many adjustments…lol…..


----------



## 69BBNova

I'm new here but I don't like you anymore (joke), because now I have to get this plane…

And I'm already broke…lol

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## bglenden

What do you use to engrave the blades?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## derekcohen

I have a cheap powered engraver. Usually sold at most hardware stores.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

